# Would a hermaphroditic cat have health problems?



## EmmaFay

Hi everyone!
I'm adopting a cat in April, and I've found the sweetest little kitten in a shelter nearby. The only thing is that apparently he's is a hermaphrodite. 
He will be neutered before I get him (apparently he's a male-dominant hermaphrodite, so they won't be spaying him). I'd love to adopt him, but I'm a bit concerned....do hermaphroditic cats have shortened life spans, or any medical problems? I'm a college student, so I'd like to do my best to avoid costly vet bills.

Here's a picture of the little cutey:








He has such huge eyes, like a tiny ocelot!


----------



## EmmaFay

Maybe it would have been better to post this in Health, but I figured there might be breeders out there who have encountered this problem with their own kittens.


----------



## Carmel

There's one or two members here with hermaphrodite cats, I believe.

There aren't any additional health problems as far as I'm aware. He should probably have whatever female organs he has spayed to prevent cancer risks, though.


----------



## catloverami

I've seen a hermaphrodite cat, but never had one. Imho the kitten it should have surgery to remove _both _the ovaries as well as scrotum, otherwise it could come into heats, which could have further health problems, such as mammary cancer. 
S/he is a sweetie, but I would think seriously if you need this extra financial burden.


----------



## Arianwen

Hi! Here I am! Although mine is female dominated!

She is (thankfully) in perfect health and is currently looking at me from the unit shelf she favours of an evening. I'm not good with numbers but she is about 12 
and (thank God - and I'm not being blasphemous) she has never once had to see a vet with a health problem. At present, she is totally convinced that she is the mother of my four youngest cats!!!!

She was a semi feral who adopted us having been thrown out by a weird variety of hoarder who allowed no contact at all! As it turned out, she didn't need either op but that was on the advice of our vet. She has never come into season and shows no interest in sex.


----------



## EmmaFay

She sounds fantastic :] I'd always thought Hermaphrodites were rare to the point of non-existence, so I find it pretty incredible that other people of the forum have Hermaphroditic pets. I don't think I will end up getting the little guy, though...the cost spaying AND neutering a cat is a little bit daunting. I think Catloverami might be right on this one....there are plenty of other single-sex kitties out there.


----------

